# μαλακά αφεντικό!



## jasminasul

Hello,

This is written on a man's locker door, there is no other context. The man is a film director, that's all I have:

ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΟ!


----------



## Iraklakos

Hi,

it could be meant humorously as if the locker was telling the owner "Gently (don't smash the door) boss!". Calling someone «αφεντικό» is sometimes used similarly to the English term "boss" as in showing respect or submission. In this case the first word would be an adverb stressed on the 3rd "a".

Or - if the first word is a noun stressed on the 2nd "a" - this could simply be an insult to the boss from some employee. Not sure if I am allowed to translate that noun, but I am pretty sure you know what it means.

Oops, I just saw that the title is not capitalized. If you are sure about the stress, then ignore the second option.


----------



## jasminasul

I see. So it's ambiguous.
Yes you can say _that word_ here as long as it's part of a translation.
So, in the second case, perhaps: Fuck it/you, man.

Thank you again Iraklakos.


----------



## Perseas

I agree with Iraklakos.  
For me, as I see it, it's more likely to be the second option.



jasminasul said:


> So, in the second case, perhaps: Fuck it/you, man.


I am not sure about the exact translation but in the WR dictionary you can get an idea.
μαλάκας - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com


----------



## jasminasul

So, fuck the boss, or the boss is a jerk.
Thank you Perseas.


----------



## Perseas

jasminasul said:


> So, fuck the boss, or the boss is a jerk.
> Thank you Perseas.


You are welcome.


----------



## Perseas

To complete my previous answer ("it's more likely to be the second option"), I believe that there is an intentional use of the ambuiguity. If he had written the insulting phrase in lowercase letters, this would have been very rude. Now that it is in upper case letters, the meaning is the same (as I believe that almost none would have interpreted it as "easy/gently boss") but in a covered way, which can also provoke humour.


----------



## Αγγελος

There is a well-known song by comedian Χάρρυ Κλυνν called  ΜΑΛΑΚΑ, ΠΙΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ. As sung, it is stressed μάαλακά, πιό μαλακά, making it clear that it means "easy, now, go easy", but th joke lies precisely in the potential _double entendre._


----------

